# 1 year Bodybuilding 22kg Muscelmass



## dingoo76 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello BB Friends!

my name sascha and i am from austria,i start with Bodybuilding last year.

loock my video so you can belive 22kg 1 year power.best reguards sascha.






My Arms from 42cm now 49cm agine 1 Year:

ENGLAND:beer:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the board...


----------



## bigjers (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice hair looking good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Lol at the video, welcome to the board.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

WOAH! bill murray has bulked up some!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome to the board. :thumb:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

lol funny video, you are someone who enjoys posing I see?


----------



## dingoo76 (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks for wellcomeposts


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

The video

................................,-~*`¯lllllll`*~,............................................. .....

...........................,-~*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll¯`*-,..........................................

......................,-~*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*-,......................................

..................,-*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.\... ..................................

................;*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll,-~*~-,llllllllllllllllllll\....................................

................\lllllllllllllllllllllllllll/...........\;;;;llllllllllll,-`~-,................................

.................\lllllllllllllllllllll,-*.............`~-~-,...(.(¯`*,`,...............................

...................\llllllllllll,-~*........................)_-\..*`*;..)..............................

.....................\,-*`¯,*`)............,-~*`~................../...............................

.....................|/.../.../~,......-~*,-~*`;.................../.\..............................

.................../.../..../..../..,-,..*~,.`*~*..................*...\.......................... ...

...................|.../.../..../.*`...\................................)....)¯`~,........... .........

...................|./..../..../........).........)`*~-,............../.....|..)...`~-,..............

.................././.../....,*`-,.....`-,....*`....,---......\...../...../..|..........¯```*~-,,,,

.................(............)`*~-,.....`*`.,-~*.,-*.......|.../..../..../...............\..........

..................*-,.......`*-,...`~,..``.,,,-*.............|.,*...,*....|.................\.........

......................*,.........`-,....)-,..................,-*`...,-*.....(`-,..............\........

........................f`-,........`-,/...*-,___,,-~*.....,-*......|....`-,...............\.......


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Nice video lol, you do no this is not a dating site:laugh:


----------



## dingoo76 (Aug 9, 2009)

funny is every wehre,nice people here.sory iknow my english is a real desater please not understand wrong.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't worry about it...Most of these English guy's english is pretty sh!tty also...  ...What's your native tongue..?


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Austria must be in short supply of barbers . but sayin that lookin good bro welcome to the board


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome to UKM.

Love the hair, mate. Less of a hair do, more of a hair don't.

Hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome mate lol at your vid.


----------

